# The Demon Codex



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok enough about the Chaos codex we all know its been eviscerated by GW, but my Plague Marines will endure.

Now what can we expect from the Demon codex when it is released? Will we get back our God specific Demons? Will my 31 plague Bearers and Greater Demon of Nurgle be able to torment the Imperium once again? What new or old Demons can we expect to see released or reintroduced. Will we have legal Demon armies? Will there be demon engines to supplement these armies? Talk to me Wraith and Jacobite. You guys have inside scoop.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The thing about daemons in the new codex is that they're actually not THAT bad. For my two points more, I'd rather have a Space Marine. However, they're certainly not bad for what you get. The greater daemon is pretty comparable to what you were getting with a Great Unclean One, too... players who used Keepers of Secrets and Great Unclean Ones are in better shape with the current codex than those with Lords of Change or Bloodthirsters, since those were SIGNIFICANTLY different from the current generic Greater Daemon entry.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

There isn't any real confirmed rumours on the codex quite yet, just a ton of wishful thinking right now. However, in the latest WD, Jervis did mention something about the new codex containing 20 some odd daemons in it.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to the daemon codex. I think the problems might arise with balancing it. For example, how would a daemon army (which would traditionally be close combat) kill skimmers?


However if they make new juggernauts i'm going to be buying them!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Alot of tzeench daemons MarzM :lol: well that would be my guess at least, theres prolly gonna be some kinda spawn daemon that hurls acidic daemon energy that burns through the toughest of armor or something


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats what I figure. Their gonna have to come up with more Demons, this is reasonable being that'll be more money for them to make. Im sure they'll have to release Demon engines as well to support the armies. Wraith I did read that article in WD and it was stated that the demons in the demon armies will be tougher than normal demons also. Ive pretty much purchased all of the different types of Demons over the years(was gonna do Word Bearers...until this new codex)so Ill be ready to build a Demon army.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am hoping that the completely unconfirmed rumours of the Cults and actual rules for Latd making it to this 'dex turn out to be true.


----------

